# filho ou a filha de meu padrasto ou madrasta



## RCLB

Olá como vão?  Gostaria de encontrar um termo em Português que definisse o filho ou a filha de meu padrasto ou madrasta em relação a mim, com os quais não tenho NENHUM vínculo de sangue.

*NOTA:* Antes que escrevam, gostaria de dizer que NÃO me refiro a _*meio-irmão*_ ou  _*meia-irmã*_, já que eles seriam filhos biológicos só de meu pai ou só de minha mãe, portanto com vínculos de sangue comigo. Tampouco me refiro a *irmãos de criação* ou _*adotados*_ nem a *enteados*, já que esses últimos seriam o filho ou a filha de meu padrasto ou madrasta MAS em relação a meu pai ou mãe e não a mim.

Espero que possam ajudar-me.

Grato.


----------



## Vanda

Como meu cérebro deu nó à medida que eu ia destrinchando... desisti.  Você vai gostar de ler este ''guia'' de termos de parentesco. 
Relationship Terms


----------



## RCLB

Vanda, agradeço realmente por sua pronta ajuda mas acho que tu não entendeste bem o que eu quis dizer ou eu não me expressei devidamente...
Tu me enviaste uma lista de nomes em inglês mas o que preciso é da palavra em Português para definir o que escrevi acima _"o filho ou a filha de meu padrasto ou madrasta em relação a mim, com os quais não tenho NENHUM vínculo de sangue."  _Deixa-me tentar de novo...por exemplo: Digamos que pai casou-se novamente com uma mulher que também tem um filho/a. Eu busco por um termo em Português que defina o que é esse filho/a em relação a mim, entendes?   Eles não seriam  meus *irmãos* ou _*meios-irmãos*_ pois não possuem vínculos de sangue comigo...


----------



## Guigo

Há alguns termos, mas creio que sejam regionais ou com mais de uma aplicação:

- irmãos tortos;
- irmãos emprestados;
- irmãos por afinidade;
- contra-irmãos.

Deve haver alguns outros, certamente. Eu uso "irmão torto" por analogia com "primo/a torto/a" (marido ou esposa de prima ou primo de sangue), mas reconheço que este _torto_ aí, pode não soar adequado, fora do ambiente familiar.


----------



## anaczz

Meu filho e minha enteada se tratam por irmãos. O que sempre quisemos descobrir é um termo que explique a relação entre mim e o (meio) irmão do meu filho, fruto do segundo casamento do pai dele. Cada vez mais, essa relação existe e não é uma relação qualquer. Por exemplo, eu conheço esse menino desde que nasceu, acompanhei seu crescimento por um bom tempo, há uma relação de afeto, de certa forma familiar, mas que não tem qualquer nome que a descreva.


----------



## Joca

Só mesmo um neologismo para atender à sua pergunta: mãe - madrasta, pai - padrasto, irmão - *fratrasto/irmastro*, irmã - *sorastra/irmastra*. Além de soarem estranhos, são difíceis de pronunciar, não?


----------



## Vanda

Oh, eu''tava'' crente que você queria saber a palavra em inglês... Isso que dá ler em viés.


----------



## pfaa09

Encontrei esta explicação:
Irmãos germanos, irmãos uterinos, irmãos sangu[ü]íneos - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa

Nota: Conclusão final do artigo:
"Respondendo, concretamente, à sua pergunta, não há qualquer designação, na língua portuguesa, para «um “irmão” que é apenas filho do padrasto»"


----------



## Casquilho

Minha mãe faz a distinção entre "parente" (vínculo de sangue) e "aderente" (vínculo por casamento), então ela diria irmão aderente nesse caso. Mas acho que isso é invenção de mamãe, nunca ouvi ninguém mais dizer.


----------



## Guigo

Há ainda o irmão de seu irmão que não é seu irmão nem meio-irmão. Seria um co-irmão?

Até gostei deste 'irmão aderente', mas também poderia ser aquele amigão que cola (adere) à sua família, já adolescente ou mesmo adulto, e vira uma espécie de irmão. Neste caso, também se fala em 'irmão postiço'.


----------



## Joca

Antigamente, dizia-se, por exemplo, *tio *ou* tia por consideração*. Não se pode dizer, por analogia, *irmão *ou* irmã por consideração*?


----------



## Paula Reis

Em espanhol se diz, hermanastro(a)
Na língua portuguêsa não tem um termo específico.


----------



## Carfer

Paula Reis said:


> Em espanhol se diz, hermanastro(a)
> Na língua portuguêsa não tem um termo específico.



Julgo que não. Antigamente, havia a designação '_irmão de leite_' ou _'irmão colaço_' para referir os não irmãos que tivessem sido amamentados pela mesma mulher (a '_ama-de-leite'_), mas, além de a prática ter caído em desuso, não é bem a mesma coisa. Em todo o caso, é a mais próxima que me ocorre.


----------



## intruder

Vanda said:


> Oh, eu''tava'' crente que você queria saber a palavra em inglês... Isso que dá ler em viés.



 Assim como "dar de cima",  a expressão "em viés" também parece fazer parte do dialeto mineirês. Estou certo?


----------



## Beto Kamide

Como não existe um termo específico para esse "parentesco", creio que poderíamos usar um neologismo.
Que tal "irmão postiço / irmã postiça" ?


----------



## Ari RT

Eu não estranharia irmanastro ou hermanastro, por analogia com padrasto/madrasta e por paralelismo com o ES. O dicionário informal cita essa forma:  Significado de hermanastro: 1- Filho da madrasta que é enteado do pai de alguém. 2- Filho do padra... (dicionarioinformal.com.br) 
Mas também cita "tiastro" e outras doidices que eu duvido que alguém realmente fale:  Busca reversa por hermanastro (dicionarioinformal.com.br) 
O wikcionário também:  hermanastro - Wikcionário (wiktionary.org) 

No entanto, creio que na boa ortodoxia todos os meios-irmãos sejam meios-irmãos, não importa que circunstâncias haja para que não sejam 100% irmãos.
Como bem notou anaczz anos atrás, a relação de afeto não precisa caber na caixinha dos nomes canônicos. Um nome aproximado serve. De qualquer forma, ao usar qualquer um desses nomes, vai ser preciso explicar quem é filho de quem.


----------



## donbeto

Oi Beto e bem vindo ao foro. Também gosto dos neologismos, contudo acho que os demais por aqui não os gostam tanto. Sempre são difíceis de espalhar. 

Ja que o importante é ser entendido e que o seu tentativa seria, opino que sirve. 

Saudaçoes.


----------

